# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  मलाई पनीर

## Bhawani7000

विधि :
1. सबसे पहले पनीर को बराबर टुकड़ों में काट लें।
2. इसके बाद प्याज, अदरक और हरा धनिया भी काट लें। दोनों शिमला मिर्च भी पनीर की तरह काट लें।
3. एक कड़ाही में तेल गरम करके प्याज को तब तक फ्राई करें, जब तक कि वो हल्के सुनहरे रंग का न हो जाये।
4. इसमें कटी हुयी अदरक, कसूरी मेथी, काली मिर्च पाउडर और नमक मिलाइये। अब इसमें शिमला मिर्च डालकर थोड़ी देर पकने दीजिये।
5. अब इसमें हल्दी और पनीर डालकर अच्छी तरह मिलाएं। ऊपर से क्रीम डालकर अच्छी तरह चलाइए। अब इसे हरी धनिया से सजाकर गरमागरम परोसें।

सामग्री :
250 ग्राम पनीर, 3 प्याज, 2 टीस्पून कटी हुई अदरक, नमक स्वादानुसार, 1 चुटकी हल्दी, 1 टीस्पून पिसी हुई काली मिर्च, 2 टीस्पून कसूरी मेथी, 3 टी-कप मलाई, थोड़ा सा हरा धनिया, 1 हरी शिमला मिर्च, 1 लाल शिमला मिर्च, 2 टीस्पून तेल।
कितने लोगों के लिए : 4

----------


## lucykhan

wow it is realy beautiful post I liked it love u ummmmmmmmmhhhhhhaaaa

----------


## narenmons

bhawani ji nashkar , kya aap mujhe palak ke kofte banane ki vidhi bata sakte hain

----------


## sushilnkt

बडी चुलबुली पेशकश है आपकी
so sweet yarr

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

testy hai yar.

----------


## Lofar

आहा ......सोच कर ही मेरे मुंह में पानी आ रहा है

----------


## sanchitt

मज़ा आ गया....मुह में पानी आ रहा है......
आपकी प्रस्तुति देखने में भी काफी सुंदर है........
इसे आगे भी बरक़रार रखे.......

----------


## underground

waha bhai nonveg me veg khana maaja a jayega

----------


## pawan bansal200

hi dear ,

good receipee

please show the making of Chilli paneer

----------


## gulluu

चिली पनीर पकौड़ा                                                                                                                                                                                                                            क्या चाहिए - 250  ग्राम पनीर(चौकोर टुकड़ों में कटा), 2 हरी मिर्च कटी हुई, 1/4 कप कॉर्न  फ्लोर, नमक स्वादानुसार, एक टीस्पून अदरक पेस्ट, तेल तलने के लिए, 1/2 कप  दूध।                                                         


                                                        कैसे बनाएं -  सबसे पहले दूध और कॉर्न फ्लोर को मिलाकर गाढ़ा मिक्सचर बनाएं। इसमें अदरक,  मिर्च और नमक डालें। पनीर के चौकोर टुकड़ों को दूध और कॉर्नफ्लोर के मिश्रण  में डिप करें। कड़ाही में तेल गर्म करें और डिप किए हुए पनीर के टुकड़ों  को डीप फ्राई करें। गर्म-गर्म पकौडे़ चटनी या सॉस के साथ सर्व करें।

----------


## sanchitt

धन्यवाद गुल्लू जी 
पर आपको प्रस्तुति के मामले में भवानी जी से सीख लेनी चाहिए........

----------


## pretty

baht badhiya

----------

